# Some recent track pics.



## rost12 (Dec 22, 2001)

Z4s are bloody amazing on the track :/










E36 representing










M3 chasing down a car that does NOT belong on the track :eeps:










Zoom...










Zoom!










And I'm off to wash the grime off my beasty. Cheers!


----------



## FenPhen (Jan 13, 2004)

Love your photography! :thumbup:



rost12 said:


> Zoom!


Is that LSB? Normally not a fan, but the color captured in this picture is really really sweet. :yikes:


----------



## rost12 (Dec 22, 2001)

FenPhen said:


> Love your photography!


You're the only one  :rofl:

And yup, that's Laguna Seca, the pic is close to what I think it looked like yesterday :dunno: I don't want to state it unequivocally, 'cause then I'll get people posting colour samples and criticizing my post-processing technique :/


----------



## ChrisTO (Jan 24, 2002)

nice pics...but too bad your post processing of the colour sucks. it doesn't take into account the colour temp. of my display. :bigpimp:


----------



## hugh1850 (Jun 20, 2003)

Is that a Carbon/Imola M3!? :bow: :jawdrop: 

Great pics!


----------



## BMW_Brand (Jun 17, 2004)

Great pics! What settings did you have your camera set to?


----------



## rost12 (Dec 22, 2001)

BMW_Brand said:


> Great pics! What settings did you have your camera set to?


I was shooting at 200 ISO, TV mode at 1/60th or 1/80th speed with whatever aperture that the camera set for those speeds (I had sun out for some pics, others were cloudy, so it varied).

When I figure out how to keep ALL of the car in focus (as opposed to just a section of as in most pics) and get better at panning, I'll be able to make desktop sized photographs


----------



## rost12 (Dec 22, 2001)

ChrisTO said:


> nice pics...but too bad your post processing of the colour sucks. it doesn't take into account the colour temp. of my display. :bigpimp:


Shoo, you evil bastige


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

You have GOT TO BE F**KIN KIDDING ME. No helmets?

Whoever organized this event is going to get his/her @ss sued to kingdom come.


----------



## rost12 (Dec 22, 2001)

The HACK said:


> You have GOT TO BE F**KIN KIDDING ME. No helmets?


Official BMW Driver Training program specifically prohibits helmets on their 3rd stage 2 day track event, for example :/ On yesterdays event many people did use helmets, but they were not required. BMWCA does require helmets for all track days. It varies by the organizer, I guess.

Me being in a noob group, I prefer no helmets anyway.


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

rost12 said:


> Me being in a noob group, I prefer no helmets anyway.


You do know what sort of risk you run by not wearing a helmet, right?

Personally, I will not attend an event unless it's A) a parade lap where speed is clearly controlled or B) Helmet requirements are clearly enforced.

If the organizer allow you to go on the track sans helmet, it just shows me that they don't give a rat's @ss about your safety.

Sorry for jacking the thread, but you never know when you're going to lose it, and when you do lose it, if you do it at the track the consequences are a lot more catastrophic.


----------



## jvr826 (Apr 22, 2002)

Great pics! Please come to Thunderhill in August.


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

jvr530i said:


> Great pics! Please come to Thunderhill in August.


Come all the way to Thunderhill from Toronto?  :yikes:

Shoot I'm having a hard enough time deciding if I want to make the 8hr drive...


----------

